# Serum Clinic test results - has anyone spoken to their GP about them?



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

I had my results back from the clinic to say I tested positive for presence of Chlamydia, Bacterial load and Ureaplasma. They've listed the antibiotics me and my husband need to take and arranged a prescription to be posted out to me.

I've heard it can be a little difficult collecting the prescription as Serum aren't UK based. 

Just wondering if anyone in the UK has had experience with collecting a prescription from them? 
Or if they tried their GP? I'm going to see mine on Friday and wondered if it was worth asking them to prescribe or a waste of time?


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

It’s not difficult Asda pharmacies usually dispense against them or use a postal service (see the pharmacies thread) like Ali’s or Rigcharm they have all been used on here.

Your gp is unlikely to convert to an nhs prescription as the tests aren’t widely recognised in the uk. Many gps are happier to prescribe the pregnancy supporting drugs like clexaane or utrogestan though.

Grey xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply  

Hopefully it won't be too difficult for me then.

I wish the GP would! Would make life easier!


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
I'm with Serum so get all my prescriptions from them. Pharmacies have to fill them as they are legally valid. I've never had a problem.
X


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Really hope there's no issues 

Looking forward to being treated!


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Pharmacies do but not all are familiar with this. GPs on the other hand are not obliged 

Grey xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Guess its just my pharmacies that are difficult then 😂 our Asda refused point blank to dispense a serum original prescription. I went back to the gp With the results and asked for a private prescription for the antibiotics. Thankfully, He obliged on that occasion. 

Hopefully, you won't have my experience. 

Jdm


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I might just be very lucky with my GP, but I took my Serum prescription to him hoping he might be able to give me it as a private prescription, and he did it on the NHS. He bogged a bit at the strength of the prescription, but it flipping worked - I had a re-test before the next cycle and the M. Hominis I'd had had gone.


----------

